# Soo addicting



## KimC2005 (Feb 2, 2007)

I started playing this game called Funny Farm. I am having a hard time getting some of the answers so I thought I would share it with everybody and then we can help each other solve this crazy puzzle!

http://www.shygypsy.com/farm/


----------



## Saje (Feb 2, 2007)

wow now I am stuck and addicted!


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 2, 2007)

Where are you stuck at? The animals? I still have a few blanks left there.


----------



## Saje (Feb 2, 2007)

I have 3 vertices the farm, religion and magicians.

Im still missing quite a few from farm. :


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 2, 2007)

Llamas, goats, sheep, mad cow, holy cow, cowboy, farmer.. do you have those? I have 4 or 5 vertices, but stuck on some of them.


----------



## Saje (Feb 2, 2007)

wow those helped! Thanks!


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 2, 2007)

No prob.. I am stuck on the one above chicken .. that is three letters and its not egg.. and then I can't figure out the one that is next to cowboy... Did you get rodeo and the one above bull is really hard so I'll tell you that its BS..


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 2, 2007)

OHHH lord - this is going to be bad news! I am already addicted and I have been playing a few minutes. I get easily addicted to games  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Did everyone get rooster and hen on the farm?


----------



## Saje (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah I got all those. I already have the slots for religion, magician, and baseball open. And for some reason... Barn connects to BARNEY! Lol.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 2, 2007)

For some reason those 2 took me a while haha. I have EVERYTHING that is in the "On the farm" page or whatever (hint for y'all: barney &gt; purple) but the only thing I cannot get is what is connected to cowboy to the left?! Grrrr.


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 2, 2007)

I can't figure out the cowboy one either. Did you figure out the 3 letter word above chicken?

Oh, and did anyone figure out what goes above Scientology?


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 2, 2007)

Haha, I must be an idiot because I am having the hardest time figuring out how to play this.


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 2, 2007)

You just type in the word for each box.. For example... On the Farm connects to cow, horse, bull, goat, sheep.. etc.. Those branch off into mad cow, milk, eggs.. etc.. Does that make sense?


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm playing it right now. I'm hooked! lol

I'm still on the farm one, and I have a bunch left. I can't figure out what connects to cowboy!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 2, 2007)

It's KFC above chicken!! I was happy to get that one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't know what that is above Scientology...I tried "alien" and no luck HAHA!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 2, 2007)

Did anyone figure out what is next to cowboy?


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 2, 2007)

Wow, that's addicting!!


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 2, 2007)

Hmm, I think I get it. So every box won't be something that's found on a farm. Just the boxes that are directly connected to the Farm box?


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 2, 2007)

Still can't figure that one out, Anna.. its driving me nuts cause I swear I have typed in everything and none of them work


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 2, 2007)

Woo hoo!! I got tractor, plow and pig! I'm proud of myself!!

Thanks Kim! If I get it, I'll post back here.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 2, 2007)

Yeah - Inititally it's things found on a farm (the lines that are directly connected to "on the farm") but then everything starts branching out. Like "cow" has new things attatched to it (i.e. mad cow, milk)

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 2, 2007)

I have mad cow, and holy cow, what's the other cow? I can't think of it to save my life.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 2, 2007)

AnnaBelle it's cash cow!!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks Alex!


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 2, 2007)

What's the one next to llama? I can't figure that one out..


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 2, 2007)

Gotcha! Thanks so much!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 2, 2007)

Where's llama? lol


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 2, 2007)

connected to sheep and goat


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 2, 2007)

Okay, never mind. I spelled llama wrong. Got it now!

What's under farmer at the bottom?


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm stuck now :scared:


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 2, 2007)

Me too!


----------



## reginaalear (Feb 2, 2007)

Well I'm playing this now........Gosh you got me addicted too...lol I'm stuck on the farm one. That's the first one i've done!


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 2, 2007)

Anyone know the 2 lettered ones near bull?


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 2, 2007)

Those are Ox and BS.

That would be Dalai Lama  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The one that is strait down below it is humans (I got that by accident LOL!)


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 2, 2007)

Random.

My brain doesn't think in that direction.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 2, 2007)

HAHA!!! Yeah - this takes some thought and total random thinging. I was getting mad about that one below farmer so I just typed in "humans" being a smart @$$, and I was right LOL!


----------



## jessimau (Feb 2, 2007)

Ok, what about the one between farmer and crops? Not plow, I already got that one. And the one connected just to cowboy?


----------



## reginaalear (Feb 2, 2007)

I can't figure out the one that connects to KFC..then Fast Food...then the other one beside it. My husband is so much better at this than me. I asked him the one about KFC and he got it...the Fast Food, but since he's gone I can't ask him about the one beside it.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 2, 2007)

I will get these answers for you ladies when I get back from dinner, don't fret!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aprill (Feb 2, 2007)

what is the one next to cowboy?


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 2, 2007)

wow I agree with everyone else this game is very addicting. Thanks alot! LOL just kidding. Im having such a hard time tryin to figure some of em out tho.


----------



## Saje (Feb 2, 2007)

perfect mistake I Love you! You are so helpful!! I'm gonna work on this some more and see if I get anything else out.

*is officially addicted*


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm on the religion one. Its a toughie. I have figured everything out except for the Scientology one.

It's fries.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 3, 2007)

Tractor  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Got it!!!! It's CowboyNeal...whew...


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks Alex!

Who in the world is CowboyNeal?


----------



## reginaalear (Feb 3, 2007)

Do you have to be super smart to get this right or just open minded? I think i'm thinking about it too much....LOL Thanks for the help!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 3, 2007)

how did you figure out cowboy neal? lol


----------



## reginaalear (Feb 3, 2007)

I like two more having it done. The one under barn and the one beside tractor. Anyone have it?


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 3, 2007)

its crops i dont have the one below barn


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks Emily!

Anyone have the Scientology ones?


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 3, 2007)

not yet im stuck with the one under barn, anyone? lol


----------



## reginaalear (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm stuck there too. I can't figure it out for nothing. I need Help!!! LOL!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm stuck there as well. I have tried just about everything. If I get it, I'll post back.


----------



## Saje (Feb 3, 2007)

the one under barn is Silo

And after CowboyNeal it is slashdot


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 3, 2007)

Thank you so much Pheryn. I have no clue what comes after slashdot, or anything that brances off from scientology.

Anyone got the ones after Barney on the next square?


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 3, 2007)

im dpoing the bottom section with magazines. Should be easy i hope! lol


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 3, 2007)

I didn't! My friend did it from the religions page - he is too smart to live HAHA!

After slashdot is karma and after barney is purple in the farm page.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks Alex!

Do you have the page with Barney after the farm page completed?

What about Scientology? I did my HS research paper on Scientology and it has me stuck.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 3, 2007)

im stuck on all the other squares. lol


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 3, 2007)

I have some of the other one with barney - what are you looking for?

For scientology's connectors I have Tom Cruise and mafia (I put that in joking with myself again and it worked HAHA)...and now I have crime, because I just thought about it...! Yay I have scientology figured out!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 3, 2007)

Wooo hoooo! I am getting the magazines done! lol

I can't get anywhere with Barney!

Thanks for the scientology ones. Have you started on the magazines yet?


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 3, 2007)

Im doing ok on the magazines


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm stuck on the one sticking out from sex.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 3, 2007)

playboy?


----------



## Saje (Feb 3, 2007)

yeah its playboy and prostitution

I have most of the poker stars out. I have 9 matrices open right now... im going crazy!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 3, 2007)

I need prostituion! Thanks girls!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 3, 2007)

Barney makes &gt; homer, the flinstones and fictional dinosaurs!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks Alex.

I sooooo want to beat this.

How close are you to beating it?


----------



## blueangel1023 (Feb 3, 2007)

I think just doing the barn one gave my brain a total workout. I gave up for the night. lol :lol:


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 3, 2007)

i used wikipedia to find fictional dinosaurs. lol


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 3, 2007)

Me too Emily! lol


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 3, 2007)

Dude - I am getting closer and closer - and it's stupid stuff that you wouldn't expect and some random things...I have alot of stuff though!


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 3, 2007)

whats bet fries and yankees?

i dont even read comic books and im doing good in this one. lol


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 3, 2007)

New York? Are you taling about the one at the very top?


----------



## Jessica (Feb 3, 2007)

OK....thats it. Now I've gotta play too!!! :laughing: I see everyone postin is addicted so I thought I would be supportive and become addicted too. I am home sick for the past week :ill: and i need something like this. Hopefuly the brain will be working....lol


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 3, 2007)

good luck jessyann!


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 3, 2007)

you would think i would know that since im from NY. lol


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 3, 2007)

Jump on the band wagon!!! HAHA Peeeer pressure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sorry you are sick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Get to feeling better sweetie!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 3, 2007)

stuck on the baseball one. What branches off from diamonds?


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 3, 2007)

Neil Diamond and Diamonds are forever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Why do I know all this?? Oh that's right...becasuse I have been working on it non stop since I saw it HAHA!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 3, 2007)

My mom is in love with Neil Diamond! lol


----------



## Jessica (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok I must be really stupid. Im still on the farm. :vogel: Thats ok I am going to be going to bed now. The Nyquil is starting to kick in:add_twinkle:

Good luck with the game ladies.

Thanks PerfectMistake for the well wishes....hehe:g:


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 3, 2007)

hope you get well soon!

well im going too, i have class tomorrow. ugh Night everyone. lol


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 3, 2007)

Night JessyAnn! Hope you feel better soon!

Goodnight Emily! Good luck with school tomorrow!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 3, 2007)

Night night you two! I bet you think about this puzzle one more time before you fall asleep...HAHA


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 3, 2007)

The James Bond one. What brances off from NY?


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 3, 2007)

The two that branch up from new york? If so, those are minute and Statue of Liberty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissMudPie (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm stuck on the Poker Stars one


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 3, 2007)

I am giving up for the night - I can't stay awake over here HAHA!

We shall begin this treck again tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saje (Feb 3, 2007)

For poker stars I have Chris Ferguson, Barry Greenstein, Chris Moneymaker, Doyle Brunson, Greg Raymer and Mike Matusow


----------



## MissMudPie (Feb 3, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 3, 2007)

Woot! I come back and got all these helpful hints! Ya'll are the best!!

How the heck did you figure that out!!? I typed everything in!!

Wow!! I have so many open.. What is under Jesus? I feel dumb cause I can't figure out half of these!


----------



## Saje (Feb 3, 2007)

under jesus is chris ferguson  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> then refer to my post above for other poker stars. I am still missing 2 though.


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 3, 2007)

Mike Matuso didn't work? Grr.. this game is soo addicting!


----------



## Saje (Feb 3, 2007)

I found another poker star Phil Gordon

My bad its matusow


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks! Do you have any of the magazines or newspapers? I got paper and it branches off


----------



## Saje (Feb 3, 2007)

I got the last one for the poker stars... its Phil Ivey

and for the ones connected to their names its Tiger Woods, Mouth, FossilMan, Texas Dolly, Robin Hood, Computer Science, and Money

Hope that helps!

for the magazines I only have Cosmopolitan, Playboy, Time, People, Fortune and MAD.

Where did you type paper? Its not working for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 3, 2007)

awesome thanks.. if you don't have any of the british bands.. to the left of oasis is desert and then desert storm.. then war..


----------



## Saje (Feb 3, 2007)

cool! I was having a brain lapse for the desert part!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

add: after that are the characters of the IRAQ war  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 3, 2007)

Type news.. then newspaper.. then paper..

do you have the one between purple and people?


----------



## Saje (Feb 3, 2007)

oooh! Nope I dont have it either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 3, 2007)

what about some of the baseball ones?


----------



## MissMudPie (Feb 3, 2007)

I've got: Babe Ruth, hit, base, hot dog, diamond, bat, homer, Yankees


----------



## beauty18 (Feb 4, 2007)

very addicting


----------



## Jessica (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok im gonna try to get back into the game again tonight. I might have to come back and cheat and look at your answers....hehehe....sorry but this game leaves me feeling dumb struck.

P.S. Im feeliong a little better ladies, thanks for the well wishes. You all are really sweet!!!


----------



## Saje (Feb 4, 2007)

Im so close yet so far! I have 5 matrices left to unlock with some matrices still missing words. Q_Q


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 4, 2007)

OKay - I am lost - which box is it?! I have too many unlocked now haha!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 4, 2007)

I just started working on this. I have soo much reading to do, but I would rather do this! lol

What's the one above Red Sox?


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 4, 2007)

Above Red Sox I don't have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...it's really long though HAHA!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 4, 2007)

I know. I've been reading about the Red Sox, and trying random stuff, and I can't come up with it. Do you have what branches off from mafia in the square beside religion?


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 4, 2007)

Crime branches off of mafia...are you needing another one?


----------



## nehcterg (Feb 4, 2007)

it is Curse of the Bambino


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 4, 2007)

WTF! HAHA I don't even know what that is!


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 4, 2007)

good one!! thats because they traded in babe ruth and hadnt been on the world series for like 80 yrs til a couple of years ago.

for magicians i have david blaine, david copperfield, harry houdini, penn &amp; teller, las vegas.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks Emily!!

I'm still working on it. If I get some more answers I'll post them!

Thank you so much!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 4, 2007)

did anyone get the neil diamond one? its Girl you'll be a woman soon. lol


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 4, 2007)

Ahhh..see I am not a baseball fan at ALL!! But glad I have that one now!

In the magicians box there is also levitation, rodeo clowns, clowns and straitjacket.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks Alex!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 4, 2007)

You bet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 4, 2007)

On the magician one:

The one that connects Penn &amp; Teller to Las Vegas is *Desert Bus*


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 4, 2007)

Ohhhh thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I needed that one! Now I have that page all finished up!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 4, 2007)

Do you have the drugs one opened yet? It's really fun! lol


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 4, 2007)

I sure do!!! It is pretty fun...but I am kinda weird when it comes to drugs because I only know the true names for them (I have never been around them at all, just have done research) and I think there is slang in there!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 4, 2007)

I only have 7 more to open up! Woot!

Are you stuck on any? Maybe I can help.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 4, 2007)

I have gotten almost all of them now with the help of a friend, but I need the one right above cocain!! Can't get it!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 4, 2007)

Me either. I've tried lines and snort! lol


----------



## Saje (Feb 4, 2007)

its zombie dust.

I have 4 boxes left Q_Q


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 4, 2007)

I have never heard of that either!! I only have 3 boxes in this one left now!!!! Grrr haha!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 4, 2007)

Still working.

I'm kind of jumping around now. lol

Thank you!

Can't believe Viagra is on this! LMAO!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah - I am jumping around my open map boxes...see if anything gets jogged in my memory or whatever LOL!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 4, 2007)

I have almost all the ones open finished. There are just a few blank spots.

Have you got to the Japan one?


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 4, 2007)

I have it open and it's almost filled in!! Me and my friend spent almost all day on it and got a whole lot done LOL!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 4, 2007)

I am thinking better tonight! I'm not about to fall asleep! lol


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 4, 2007)

Haha! I think that's what it is for me as well! Need any help?


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 4, 2007)

No, I'm actually doing really good. You?


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 4, 2007)

Nope - not running into many problems over here!!!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 4, 2007)

that's good! I was getting so frustrated last night! lol

This game gives me brain cramps though.

Holy Shit! I just have one more to unlock!

I'm getting tired, but I have to go on! lol


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah - it makes me so mad!

I have all of the boxes unlocked now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

There is a fun one about board games - it's my fav so far LOL!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 4, 2007)

I just finished the boardgames. If you need help, just holler! lol That sounds wayyy country!


----------



## Saje (Feb 4, 2007)

I finished it! now to the meta-puzzle! OMG.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 4, 2007)

Congrats! Can't wait to finish! Hopefully it won't be long!


----------



## Saje (Feb 4, 2007)

im still missing some dead end links though. Those will drive me insane.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 4, 2007)

Which ones are you missing?


----------



## Saje (Feb 4, 2007)

do you know the priest under priests/friars?


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 4, 2007)

Father Dougal.

I have them all!! YAY!

I can't figure the Meta puzzle out.


----------



## Saje (Feb 4, 2007)

cool thanks!

I cant figure it out either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I GOT THE META PUZZLE!

I have achieved true geekdom tonight. *bows*


----------



## discolemonade (Feb 4, 2007)

you guys got me addicted to this game, and im so stuck! i cant figure out what the paper one goes to :/


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 4, 2007)

How do you do the Meta puzzle? I'm stuck on it.


----------



## Saje (Feb 5, 2007)

the meta puzzle hints:

read hint 15

do a yahoo or google search on the hint words

the title of the game means something

that 70's show ... think o the song and think of point PLACE

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just type it in and it will tell you if you got it. The answer is one word and its a name.


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow.. you guys are WAYYY ahead of me.. What is after Kill Bill and paper??


----------



## Jessica (Feb 5, 2007)

You guys are great!!!! If it weren't for you all (looking at you posts to "cheat") I would be nowhere and I still am basically nowhere....hehehe.

Pheryn, I can't believe you finished already....you're the woman!!!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 5, 2007)

Which box are these in? I don't remember and I have all of the boxes unlocked so I really don't remember HAHA!

Does anyone have all the drugs?? I am still missing 3.


----------



## mzmephime (Feb 5, 2007)

*What's below Robin Hood?*

What are some of the things attached to paper?

What's below Reservoir Dogs and cut?


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 5, 2007)

What box are those in? I have all mine unlocked and it's a hassel to search through them all and I can't remember LOL!

Just tell me the row and column  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 5, 2007)

What branches off from llama and above cowboy? HELP ME!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 5, 2007)

Sheep, goat and Dalai Lama come off Llama

Right above cowboy is rodeo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 5, 2007)

ACK! I have taken the day off so I could clean my house, yet HERE I SIT DOING THIS! Help me, someone! I have to get motivated to get off my behind!


----------



## mzmephime (Feb 5, 2007)

*Robin Hood: is in column 2 row 5*

Paper: is in column 3 row 5

Reservior Dogs: column 5 row 4


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 5, 2007)

Okie dokie!

Below Robin Hood is Friar Tuck

Paper connects to origami, rock and scissors (clever, huh?)

And below Reservoir Dogs is cut


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Feb 5, 2007)

ive been playing that too!


----------



## mzmephime (Feb 5, 2007)

*Thanks. *

*I have the cut below reservior dogs, i need the work after cut.*


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 5, 2007)

"Plastic sugery" branches off of cut  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mzmephime (Feb 5, 2007)

*Thanks.*


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 5, 2007)

No problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know how frustrating it gets!


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks Alex.. you rock! What comes after Nip/Tuck though?? oh and whats the one after Karma in the 2nd column 3rd one down in between the Police and Radiohead?


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 5, 2007)

I know I rock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL!

In the medical drama box after nip/tuck is Miami.

And after karma is Karma Police  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 5, 2007)

LOL.. I should have known that it was Karma Police,. duh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Another one I can't figure out is the one after Desert Storm in the 1st column 2nd box?


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 5, 2007)

You really should have! Shame on youuuu!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

After Desert Storm are Iraq, George H W Bush (that one took me a while) and desert.


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 5, 2007)

Ohhh.. That would make sense.. geez.. I tried putting in a bunch of muslim names hoping that'd work!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 5, 2007)

LOL! You are such a nut  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have to know why your current mood is scared?!


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 5, 2007)

Cause.. I am scared about my test tonight!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just cringe thinking about the grade I will get ..

Hey.. in the 2nd column, 4th box ... after Robin Hood.. what is it?


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 5, 2007)

There is Sherwood Forest and Barry Greenstein.

I feel like such a loser knowing all of these! LOL!


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 5, 2007)

LOL.. nah! Cause you are helping me figure them out.. I'm almost done.. I have 5 more boxes to open and few blank answers.

Now.. I am trying to figure out the animals in 2nd column 1st box.. i need the one on the bottom and the one to the right.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 5, 2007)

Well on the bottom there is walrus, pink floyd and beetle.

On the right you have Wolfenstein and Volkswagen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

w00t!


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 5, 2007)

Woot!! Maybe I'll finish sometime before the year 2010!


----------



## Saje (Feb 6, 2007)

Acid, LSD, Heroine, Opium, Marijuana, Triazolam, zombie dust, cocaine, viagra &gt; Niagara, ecstacy, crystal meth, bug powder dust &gt; naked lunch &gt; bomb the bass

Hope that helps.

Oh and I would never have finished it without your guys' help and help from some of my friends here too.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 6, 2007)

That did help!! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 6, 2007)

What is above War on Drugs in the 1st column, 2nd block?


----------



## Saje (Feb 6, 2007)

Columbia


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 6, 2007)

Pheryn - where is the Meta puzzle y'all are talking about? Did I miss something?? I am nearly done - I lack maybe 5 (if that) boxes on the whole puzzle and I don't see it!


----------



## Saje (Feb 6, 2007)

If you have all of the yellow boxes out (4 corners) then there is a small link at the top next to hints saying something how you can start guessing the meta puzzle.

you pretty much just have to start typing your guess... theres no box or anything. If you get it right, the link will change saying you got the correct answer.

Hint 15 tells you how to go about solving the meta puzzle and the name of the game is also a hint. Its one word and its a name.

hope that helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> GL!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 6, 2007)

Did you solve the meta puzzle?! I forgot if you said that or not!


----------



## Saje (Feb 6, 2007)

yeah... took a while but once you get the hints and how they go together you can easily search it through yahoo or google  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 6, 2007)

I actually don't see another link. I see "All 4 meta puzzle clues have been found" or whatver but I don't see the actual puzzle!! Grrrr!!


----------



## Saje (Feb 6, 2007)

lol thats the one. There no extra puzzle place. You just use the 4 yellow hints on the four corners and start typing your guess to the answer on the same box.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 7, 2007)

OMG, I told myself I wasn't going to get into it, but I did, lol!

so now I'm sitting in front of my computer pulling my hair out... I thought I knew more british bands, but I can't fill the blanks... grrr!!!!

ok, 2nd column, 2nd box - I have oasis, beatles, john lennon, pink floyd, rolling stones, and radiohead, and can't seem to fill the other blanks.

EDIT: ok, I just got Queen, the Police, and Sting, lol


----------



## Saje (Feb 7, 2007)

spice girls, the police, dire straits, keane and cold play  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 7, 2007)

duh!!! I was trying to think of old bands (classical rock) back in the day, lol!

Thanks Pheryn!


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 7, 2007)

Wait.. Columbia didn't work?? The box right above war on drugs?


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 7, 2007)

Colombia works. I still haven't figured out the one above it, lol


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 7, 2007)

I have a question about the Meta puzzle.

Is the answer



Aurora
?


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 7, 2007)

....must....not....press...spoiler....


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 7, 2007)

You know you want to Alex! Do it! Do it! lol


----------



## AprilRayne (Feb 7, 2007)

Okay, I need lots of help!! You girls are way smart to have already figured this out! What connects with levitation, straitjacket, karma, and I need lots of help with Japan and magazines!! I'm hopeless! LOL


----------



## Saje (Feb 7, 2007)

yes. if you type that the link next to the hints link shouls say something like "Meta Puzzle Solved"

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Congrats


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks Saje! I just solved it! Yay!!

What do you need help with Kim? My game is not saved on this computer, because I am at school, but when I get home, I'll help you out as much as I can!


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 7, 2007)

Woohoo! Thanks Anna! I only have two more boxes left to open. I need the one to the right of Wolfenstein 3rd column, 1st row.. And I need what goes above Colombia. I finally figured out I spelt it wrong. (Duh.!) Oh and what goes with From Russia With Love?

Okay, there is Karma police, slash dot, Hinduism and Buddhism goes with Karma. . David Copperfield connect with leviatation and I don't have the one to the right of levitation. After straitjacket to the left is Dire Straits. Does that help?


----------



## AprilRayne (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Kim, that helped alot!! Can you give me any Japanese ones and any of the Iraq ones? Also, what branches out from Tom Cruise and mafia?


----------



## Saje (Feb 8, 2007)

scientology

for Japan: Tea ceremony, origami, rock garden, fugu, sushi, haiku, kendo, karate, kimono, and seppuku


----------



## AprilRayne (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks! I got Scientology, what branches out the other direction?


----------



## Saje (Feb 8, 2007)

crime and religion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AprilRayne (Feb 8, 2007)

no, like the other direction, away from the religions.


----------



## Saje (Feb 8, 2007)

oh... Oprah Winfrey


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 8, 2007)

For Iraq: I have George H. W. Bush, Saddam Hussein, desert, murder, George W Bush, president, War on Terror, War on Drugs, war, Desert Storm..

do those help?

Okay I need the one the magazine page inbetween purple and people. I can't figure it out. And I need some on the automobile page and some on the page that has From Russia With Love.. Anyone wanna help me w/ those!?!?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saje (Feb 9, 2007)

for purple and people... its soylent green (laff)

for the auto's theres : tank, hovercraft, car, racing, train, go-karts, taxi

which one from russia with love do you need because that overlaps two boxes. The one with regards to time (on the clock) or the one next to it? (cocktails) - to get that out you need james bond to branch out to martini then it opens up cocktails.


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 9, 2007)

woohoo! Thanks.. what are some of the cocktails??


----------



## Saje (Feb 9, 2007)

im not on my computer so i cant check em but off of the top of my head i remember :

zombie , white russian, molotov, drug cocktail , and the two long ones are flaming something (i think one is flaming jesus- i could be wrong )

sorry im no help right now


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 9, 2007)

Thank you for all your help. I get a lot of them and then I guess I think too hard about it and can't figure out some of the others..

What comes after go and go-karts and taxi? Also what is above Colombia and fox?


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 9, 2007)

wow thanx  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saje (Feb 9, 2007)

ok the rest of the cocktails are surfer on acid, flaming lamborghini and I guess I was right about Flaming Jesus

automobile is what ties go-karts and taxi together

above colombia is columbo &gt; fictional detectives

fox &gt; fox mulder


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 9, 2007)

Woot thanks!

I have automobile and taxi.. But I need what comes after go and taxi to the right?


----------



## laura112 (Feb 10, 2007)

Its board games, I think


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 10, 2007)

I would never be able to progress without all your help, lol

thanks again!


----------



## laura112 (Feb 10, 2007)

ok I am stuck with the movie ones so far I have film, seven and the alcoholics stuff but I have plenty more spaces to fill and I'm stuck!


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 10, 2007)

I have all the boxes open, but I'm not sure where the films are. What comes after Lamborghini?


----------



## laura112 (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't know I'm stuck on that too, are there any more I can help you with? do you know what links to Bart?


----------



## Saje (Feb 10, 2007)

bart connects to kid flash and the simpsons

lambo connects to toyota and oldsmobile

some other movies are Ocean's Eleven, Ocean's Twelve, Plan 9 from Outer Space, Jurassic Park, The Perfect Storm and 7-eleven is somewhere in there


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks Saje. What comes after Fugu? Oh, and what about what comes after church to the left? And after geography and science?


----------



## laura112 (Feb 10, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 10, 2007)

Is there any you need help with Laura?


----------



## Saje (Feb 10, 2007)

fugu is connected to The simpsons, fish and japan

church is between temple and religious cult

science branches out to archaeology, geology, earth sciences, computer science and school

geography branches out to european countries and maps


----------



## lovesboxers (Feb 11, 2007)

ok, been playing for the last 5 hours..... addicted! Need help with comics though!


----------



## Saje (Feb 11, 2007)

lol welcome to the club! It feels great after you solve the whole thing so its worth it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

comics connect to &gt; superman, batman, books, godzilla, teenage mutant ninja turtles, The Flash, x-men, spider-man


----------



## lovesboxers (Feb 11, 2007)

thanks, needed godzilla, the flash, tmnt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got a friend of mine hooked on it tonight too LOL I am a sucker for this kind of stuff, how did you find it?


----------



## Saje (Feb 11, 2007)

friends as well and fellow MUTers... and I collected comic books lol. I stopped when I ran out of room.


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 11, 2007)

I am almost done! Got several blanks left, but all the boxes are open!! woohoo!

What comes after mad?


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 11, 2007)

mad hatter

man, you got all the boxes open? I still have 2 more to open, lol!


----------



## laura112 (Feb 11, 2007)

woo all boxes open!

Thanks for your concern, what the hell connects with boot???


----------



## lovesboxers (Feb 11, 2007)

I still have 5 boxes to open

I was up till midnight playing last night and up at 5 this morning....and I really dont have time for this. laughs.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Feb 11, 2007)

Cool! THanks! I've been missing hubby sence he''s on a trip. Sp this will healp pass the time. Thanks!

OMG! I ams o glad you all had written all the answers..I mean gave so much help. I would have been out of luck!

I luv you all!

AM

P.S. I still have yet to find some of theses though...loL!

2 hours and I'm still loven' it! lol ! too bad I have to stop and get ready..well maybe not. I have this new great mascera..tell u more later! luv AM


----------



## lovesboxers (Feb 11, 2007)

does anyone have the answer to what comes off of levitation in the magicians box and its to the right of levitation? TIA


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 11, 2007)

I am missing that one too..

Stuck there too.. I am missing several on that page.

Thanks!! Which boxes do you have left?

Its addicting! I have been playing this every chance I have.. I won't be satisfied till I finish!


----------



## Anyah_Green (Feb 11, 2007)

and now I'm back...I may have to start posting the ones I just can't figure out. lol! This is fun, but I feel dumb when I don't know them! :rotfl:

someone earlier said it was like "am I thinking too hard or not enough?" It is so true!

I'll be back! lol!

luv AM


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 11, 2007)

Definitely ask for help.. that would have been the only way I would have gotten some of them. I'll try to help as much as I can.


----------



## lovesboxers (Feb 11, 2007)

also in the magazine box there is MAD. I put in mad hatter and still cant get the other two.


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 11, 2007)

Dont have those 2 either.. geez I feel like I am missing so much, but i actually have several of the boxes all filled out..


----------



## Saje (Feb 11, 2007)

to the right of levitation &gt; maglev train &gt; shanghai

Monopoly &lt; boot &gt; bootloader &gt; operating system

Hope that helps open up stuff for you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Exsiss (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm always up for a new game to play, I'll definitely have to check this game out!


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG!! I am SOOOOOOO mad!! I just clicked on the game to work on it for a few minutes.. and it was completely blank!! The whole thing is gone!! After I had opened all the boxes!! grr!! I know its just a dumb game. but still!!


----------



## Saje (Feb 12, 2007)

did you clear all your cookies? Coz doing that clears the game :


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 12, 2007)

EEK, I think my sister did.. Oh well..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovesboxers (Feb 12, 2007)

still going at it and having fun....


----------



## Anyah_Green (Feb 12, 2007)

ok...I need a lot of theses...but I'm still going to try and figure them out...here's what I need...

The entire Stature of liberty, BS and Rodeo links. That should open up a lot for me! I can't figure those out man! lol!

Then the on the clock parts I have the 007 James Bond portion, I have the minute, but that's it!

Thanks for your help!

luv to you! AM


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey there - so I can help you out the best, can you tell me the row and column of the box each is located in?


----------



## Anyah_Green (Feb 12, 2007)

Where to start...lol! Row 2 col 5

after friar tuck...

row 1 col 4 after Fossilman and after computer science.

that'll get me started! lol!

thanks soo much!

Was that too much? loL! :laughing:


----------



## laura112 (Feb 13, 2007)

Friar tuck-----priests/friars------father dougal-----father ted----father jack

computer science connects to science!

they seem so obvious when someone tells u them

Thank you I was stuck on that for ages


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 15, 2007)

I restarted it.. but i am missing a lot more answers than before!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 16, 2007)

lol this game is so fun


----------



## lovesboxers (Feb 21, 2007)

o.k., I have two left on this puzzle and I need help......

what is coming off of SPAM between phishing and Nigerian scammers?

what is coming off of Red Forman between microsoft and office?

thanks for the help!!


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 21, 2007)

Woohoo! You are almost through..

My computer crashed and I lost my game. I haven't felt like starting it back up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe Alex or Saje would know


----------



## Saje (Feb 21, 2007)

Red Forman &gt; Redmond

SPAM &gt; stocks

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovesboxers (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks!!! I ended up getting Redmond, but thank so much with stocks--DONE!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mina (Feb 22, 2007)

Grrrrrrrrr am in to the Game noww...stuck!

Farm game..true so addictin


----------



## laura112 (Feb 22, 2007)

Can someone help me out? yes i am STILL playing this game. i need row 1 colum 5 what are the 3 that connect to windows that aren't operating systems or microsoft???

Also I need row 1 colum 1 what connects oprah and jay?

There's a ton more I need but they'l do for now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mina (Feb 22, 2007)

YAY I did the Farm onee...AM SO HAPPY..thanks for the help..


----------



## Saje (Feb 22, 2007)

Windows &gt; bugs, Vista, The Doors

Jay &amp; Oprah &gt; cars


----------



## laura112 (Feb 23, 2007)

thanks so much, any chance you could also help me out with colum 1 row 1 a 3 letter word that links to Dr Watson.

and also colum 5 row 4 what links to breast enlargements??? thanks again you are getting me through this game

Edit: Oh wait I got it its SPAM!


----------



## Mina (Feb 23, 2007)

I need help on microsoft one..pls some1 help me...


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 23, 2007)

opps.. i didn't mean to post windows&gt; bill gates..


----------



## Saje (Feb 23, 2007)

No Problem. This thread helped me alot too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Dr. Watson &gt; DNA

breast enlargements &gt; Penis enlargements and Plastic Surgery


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 24, 2007)

Okay.. I did this again just for grins and giggles... can you give me some of the ones after Viagra and some of the fictional detectives and what comes after that 70s show?


----------



## laura112 (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Saje for your help!

That 70s show links to Red Forman----Redmond----office

Viagra links to SPAM but I don't have the other link

Some fictional detectives are Columbo, Dana Scully, sherlock holmes and Hercule Poirot.

okay now my requests!

Colum 1 row 4 it goes school-----A-----?

Colum 1 row 5 links to plan 9 from outer space and religeous cult

Colum 1 row 5 links to movies and films and in row 4 rock &amp; roll

Colum 4 row 2 links to james bond thats not martini, diamonds are forever, from russia with love or 7:00

Thanks so much for any help


----------



## Saje (Mar 1, 2007)

Viagra &gt; Niagara , Cialis

Fictional Detectives also include Agent Cooper, Harry S Truman, Fox Mulder and Pink Panther

Nice detailed Request Laura  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

School &gt; A &gt; Apple

Plan 9 from Outer Space &gt; cult films &gt; religious cult

Movies and Film &gt; Purple Rain &gt; Rock &amp; Roll

James Bond &gt; High Time To Kill (that one took me FOREVER too)


----------



## laura112 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks Saje I love you!


----------



## rox33 (Mar 8, 2007)

cash cow,BS(above bull) Now what's attached to KFC and llama????It's killing me!!


----------



## Saje (Mar 8, 2007)

KFC is fast food and llama is Dalai Lama  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Welcome to the addiction lol.


----------



## rox33 (Mar 8, 2007)

AAAH!Thanks Saja!


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah


----------

